# Injection sites



## knightmare999 (Sep 26, 2017)

Glutes, VG, shoulders, and quads are all pretty common.  
Anyone pin chest, biceps, or any other non-conventional sites?  
Sometimes, people hope for localized growth.  Other times, they just pin so much, so frequently, that they're trying to rotate sites and get creative. 
I've heard of people pinning chest, calves, biceps, traps, etc., but never ventured there myself.  
Share experiences!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2017)

Pecs always creeped me out like I was gonna stab my heart lol. Didn't do them often. Love biceps and triceps. I always reserved calves for tne. I did traps once but never ever again. I couldn't turn my head


----------



## Seeker (Sep 26, 2017)

Glutes, delts, tris. That's it for me.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pecs always creeped me out like I was gonna stab my heart lol. Didn't do them often. Love biceps and triceps. I always reserved calves for tne. I did traps once but never ever again. I couldn't turn my head



What are calves like? What length do you use for calves?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 26, 2017)

Glutes, quads, VG, and delts, are all I can handle. Should be plenty I would think.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pecs always creeped me out like I was gonna stab my heart lol. Didn't do them often. Love biceps and triceps. I always reserved calves for tne. I did traps once but never ever again. I couldn't turn my head



I've wondered about the chest:  straight in?  from the side?
Yeah, I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 26, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Glutes, quads, VG, and delts, are all I can handle. Should be plenty I would think.



My quads are solid and are kind of unpleasant to have sometimes.  I have pretty good scar tissue in my delts.  Sometimes I'll hit a weird spot and have to back out a little to get the oil to go in.
I always pin tne in the shoulders, though.
I used 23g for a long time, too, so that probably didn't help with the scar tissue.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 26, 2017)

Anybody pin lats?  Seems like a good, thick hunk of meat, but it'd be weird, I think.


----------



## IHI (Sep 26, 2017)

Religated to the norms
quads, vg, glute, delts 

tried bicep once, obviously found the wrong place and will never do that again


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2017)

Mythos said:


> What are calves like? What length do you use for calves?



25x1 or a 5/8 slin pin if you got snake's calves.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Anybody pin lats?  Seems like a good, thick hunk of meat, but it'd be weird, I think.



This actually makes me cringe thinking about it.

Oh forgot to mention VG I did those once. Actually wife hit it. I got very nauseous when she was pushing it. Maybe the sight of it in my hip? I don't know why. 

Then I couldn't train for a few days because it was so stiff. Never again


----------



## Seeker (Sep 26, 2017)

Not a fan of the vg. Or quad.


----------



## bvs (Sep 26, 2017)

I rotate between the inner and outer heads of the bis and tris and also do glutes. Have done chest, calves and lats before, chest hurt pretty bad but im keen to try lats some more. Only problem with lats and tris is that i have to have my girl do it for me. Everywhere else i can reach fine


----------



## CCCP (Sep 26, 2017)

call me a pussy, but the only place I have ever pinned is quads and delts... I wanted to try glutes but I have a long standing fear of hitting my sciatic.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 26, 2017)

CCCP said:


> call me a pussy, but the only place I have ever pinned is quads and delts... I wanted to try glutes but I have a long standing fear of hitting my sciatic.



I had a bad hit on the quads during my first test run 8 years ago.  I was sitting while pinning, and when I pinned it had a really sharp pain.  I kept pushing and did the pin anyways, but something really felt off.

My left outer thigh is still numb, but every now and then has a pain like someone is putting a hot poker to my leg.   

I still pin quads and haven't had any problems with new nerve injuries, but I think about that pin every time I do.

Never had a worry with glutes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 26, 2017)

Did glutes only for 5 years. So much scar tissue I can't even move the plunger when I'm in there now. I've been hitting quads only for about a year now and love it. So easy to reach. I used to pin quads on Sunday and Wednesday, and I squat and deadlift on Monday and Thursdays. I dunno why but the pain would be so bad after from the squats and deadlifts. So I moved my injections to Monday Thursday after I squat and pull and no more pain at all. Weird.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 26, 2017)

Quads, VG are my go-to - there's 4 targets for ye already & more if ye move up & down and hit the different heads of the quad.

Have done glutes (no pain but always felt like a contortionist trying to get things aligned) and calves (useful for up to 2 mg of oil for me).


----------



## PFM (Sep 26, 2017)

I haven't pinned my eyeballs, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 26, 2017)

CCCP said:


> call me a pussy, but the only place I have ever pinned is quads and delts... I wanted to try glutes but I have a long standing fear of hitting my sciatic.



 I did clinical research on sciatic nerve blocks. Using a 1 inch needle you're gonna be pretty hard pressed to hit your sciatic unless you're really thin.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Sep 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> 25x1 or a 5/8 slin pin if you got snake's calves.



I've got snakes calves....maybe worse actually


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 26, 2017)

It always tried and true for me with glutes and delts


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 27, 2017)

Surprised somebody hasn't said they inject  directly into their schnitzel.


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 27, 2017)

For Pec's and Delts, I back fill and use a slin pin. This really cuts down on scar tissue. I can't pin calves, it always cripples me.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 27, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Surprised somebody hasn't said they inject  directly into their schnitzel.



That's where BSP pins.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 27, 2017)

well...let's see if I explain this right..I stick my arm straight out and slin pin the muscle at the top of the arm, just below where the shoulder bends


----------



## Hurt (Sep 28, 2017)

I pin between my toes.


----------



## agfitness (Sep 30, 2017)

*Lattissimus Dorsi is safe and easy alternative for injection. You can use there sometimes.
But with an insuline needle (short small ones) not with a long needle.

* Long needles always have a risk because you can shot inside vessel. But with short needles you don't have this problem. Safest injection type...
Always Prefere:
1- Shoulders (right in the middle)
2- Lats (underarm, arm pit area)
3- Legs (Vastus Lateral)


----------



## agfitness (Sep 30, 2017)

agfitness said:


> 1- Shoulders (right in the middle)
> 2- Lats (underarm, arm pit area)
> 3- Legs (Vastus Lateral)



Number 2 - Will be done inside Lattissimus dorsi Muscle. Not Armpit. Sorry for wrong translate. Sorry for my english guys !


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 1, 2017)

Bi's - 1cc's
Delts & Tri's - 2cc's
Glutes, Quads, & VGs - 3cc's and above

I might push delts  to 3cc's but don't make it a habit.
Usually only pin Bi's with aqueous solutions, oils just make em feel uncomfortable but than again not use to pinning them.
Pinned chest once with a 1/2 slin needle...nothing in it just wanted to pierce the skin see how it felt // very weird feeling, won't do it again haha


----------



## knightmare999 (Oct 1, 2017)

You guys pinning bi's, are you going in the center of the peak?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 1, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> You guys pinning bi's, are you going in the center of the peak?



That's about where i pin but more towards the inside of the bicep if that makes sense.

For instance;
If you were to put a center line on your bicep, i pin about an 1/8 inch on side closest to your torso


----------



## Solomc (Oct 2, 2017)

VG and quads


----------

